# Data card swap-ability?



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

Dish sent me a new 301 a couple of weeks ago, to replace an old one. Last week, I picked up a clear 625 from eBay, which needs a card. 

Will the new card in the 301 interface with the 625?

Thanks...


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

no


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it not activated for 301 yet, then absolutely yes. 
In opposite case it would be at mercy of Dish CSR - you could play CSR roulette. Technically and logistically it possible.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Cards are electronically "married" to their receiver, and can't be moved to another receiver and work. You'll need to call Dish to get a card for the 625.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> If it not activated for 301 yet, then absolutely yes.
> In opposite case it would be at mercy of Dish CSR - you could play CSR roulette. Technically and logistically it possible.


The cards seem to come coded for the receiver that they are destined for. If you put the wrong one in, you'll get a warning.

I suspect that your advice might be bad.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That is common mistake - checked a few times, new card has been authorized for different receiver; some of those cases happened accidentally. 
Your suspicion have no real technical base.


----------



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

I'm guessing it's like PSmith says, although I don't know.

Are these cards are 'written to' by the receiver? And can the CSR's write to them as well?

Does anyone know, for certain, what CSR's can do???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any card could be re-authorized for other receiver, it's matter of getting attention of right person - CSR or TSR.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Any card could be re-authorized for other receiver, it's matter of getting attention of right person - CSR or TSR.


And while that's true, it isn't done as a matter of policy. The correct procedure is to contact Dish for a new card.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> Cards are electronically "married" to their receiver, and *can't be moved to another receiver and work.*





BattleZone said:


> And while that's true


----------

